# 98 altima loses power



## 89notch3 (Dec 2, 2007)

so when i start the car and drive it is is fine for awhile then randomly the car will fall right on its face. seems like it loses alot of power. when i press the gas it seems like the car bogs really hard from 2000-4000 once it passes these rpms it seems to pick acceleration back up. any suggestions?


----------

